# 625 SQN RAF Scampton 1945



## Alex Gill (May 14, 2017)

Hi all my first post please bear with me. My father was Alfred James Gill and flew Lancasters out of Scampton in 1945 where do I find where he flew and any other details about him . I have been sent copies of his flight training log and I have a couple of pix which I have uploaded. Thanks
Alex
The photo with the lancaster on it has X on the nose but I cant see a listing for it in the log.


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Alex and thanks for sharing this

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex Gill (May 14, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Welcome to the forum Alex and thanks for sharing this


Thank you sorry the pix look a bit big


----------



## fubar57 (May 14, 2017)

No problem. Try and max them out around 900 x 600....ish

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2017)

Hi Alex. The Squadron had been involved in the Bomber Offensive against Germany from 1st October 1943, until the end of the war in Europe. It moved from Kelstern to Scampton on 5th April 1945, and was involved in the repatriation of PoWs when the war ended, and then troop transport duties to Italy, disbanding on 7th October 1945.
A friend served on the Squadron in 1944, being shot down over Stuttgart in July of that year, with the picture of my painting of his Lancaster shown below.
Judging by the entries in your father's log, being after the European war ended, if he flew Operations, then it was most likely to Italy.
The National Archives at Kew hold the ORBs (Operational Record Books) for the Squadron, and these should show at least the destinations of any Operational flights in the period July to October 1945, when your father was on the Squadron.


----------



## Alex Gill (May 14, 2017)

One of the pages mentions Flensburg But Im not sure what the numbers etc mean. The trouble is I have only been sent random pages and I dont actually get the logbook until end of the year. Its a long story. If I can get scans I requested I can give more info.


----------

